# I have had two insurance policies on my home



## Beth2611 (23 Jan 2017)

Hi there,  this is my first time posting on this forum so I hope I'm posting in the right place.

I have realised that I have two house insurance policies on my house, with the same insurer without realising it.  The most recent one I got through a broker, but they're with the same insurance company.

I am now terrified that I'll be done for insurance fraud or something?  I am very embarrassed and annoyed with myself that I didn't realise this a long time ago, but I know now and I need to sort it out.

I'm wondering where do I stand?  A friend mentioned I could be entitled to a refund as they should have realised the double up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jan 2017)

I would have thought - could be wrong - that it would only be illegal \ fraud had you claimed full amounts from both policies following an incident.
Not sure if you would be entitled to refund, there is a paper wall between what the 'insurer' knows and what the broker 'knows', to stop the insurer poaching the broker's clients.

It would all depend on the circumstances of how you came to have the two policies.
How was the earlier policy continued \ not cancelled when the later policy came into force?


----------



## Monbretia (23 Jan 2017)

Unlikely to be any fraud as they both would not have paid out if it burned down.   There should be a case for a refund, usually if two different companies had the house insured each would stump up half the refund but in this case if it's the same company then they will just cancel one and hopefully refund the cost of that one.  

Different to having two or more life insurance policies as they will all payout if there is a valid claim, house insurance won't pay out more than once on same incident.

It's not very common but not unheard of, sometimes people don't check bank statements and notice monthly payments going through or think they are for some other policy.


----------



## Beth2611 (23 Jan 2017)

Thank you both for your replies.

The earlier policy was an automatic renewal for the full amount that I must have missed.  I have never made a claim on a house insurance policy ever.

Thanks I will contact them this morning and let you know how I get on.


----------



## DirectDevil (23 Jan 2017)

Two thoughts.

Firstly, be sure that both policies are actually exactly identical duplicates e.g. exactly the same cover protecting the same legal interests and so on.

Secondly, I would argue for a refund.

As a matter of contract the insurers can only pay out on one policy if there is a claim. Therefore, they are receiving contractual _consideration_ [premium] for a contract that can never operate - namely the other policy.

The insurers could counter by saying that you can run both policies and in the event of a claim they will operate the principle of _contribution_ whereby each policy will pay it's rateable proportion of the loss. Don't fall for that one as it does not defeat the argument that they are actually receiving two premiums for the same contract. This latter concept is sometimes called _unjust enrichment_ which occurs where a party receives funds to which they are not really entitled.


----------



## Gerry Canning (23 Jan 2017)

Beth ,
If automatic renewal was by Direct Debit any time after 23rd Nov , you are fully entitled to tell BANK to recall that DD , ie get s your money back now without a fight !


----------



## staff (23 Jan 2017)

Are you sure that one is not House Insurance and the other is Life Assurance on the Mortgage.  For a long time both my House Insurance and Life were with the same company and the amounts (which I paid monthly) were very similar.  Just a thought before you go cancelling.


----------



## Jimbobp (23 Jan 2017)

It is relatively common for this to happen and when we have pointed this out to insurers over the years they tend to refund one of the premiums. The fact you're with the same insurer for both policies, it should be easier for this to happen.


----------



## Ravima (26 Jan 2017)

As Jimbobp says, this is not uncommon. In the past, it was more common as some people did not realise that their lender also had insurance, but premium paid by homeowner. You should get a refund. If there are different sums insured, then the insurer will adjust to give you a certain proportion under each policy and then you need to cancel one of the policies. It should be much easier to do the transaction as only one insurer is involved, rather than two!


----------

